# fish update in wall tank



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

heres is my in wall 106g tank housing my 5 channa pulchra plus there are some dats and a flagtail in the somewhere.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

looks good. what are the dimensions on that tank?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

AS fan said:


> looks good. what are the dimensions on that tank?


thanks, it is 32Wx32Dx24H


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

nice


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I plan on getting something like that in the near future. Very nice.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

thats an amazing tank, great looking channas


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks all.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I like it, nice and simple.


----------

